# Cool video of a grouse eating!



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.classicbirdhunts.com/video/grouse.wmv


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent! That's something a person may never see first hand.


----------

